# Eddie - 2 year old American Bulldog cross SBT - Good with dogs + older children



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Meet Eddie. A stunning 2 year old American Bulldog cross Staffordshire Bull Terrier who is looking for a loving, understanding home that has experience with Bull breeds. Eddie is great with older children and other dogs. Eddie has been waiting for the right home for a long time and has come along such an incredible way in this time; please take the time to read his story.

















Eddie was originally taken from a veterinary practice a year and a half ago where he was due to be put to sleep due to aggression issues. A kind soul saw past his problems and took him in. It became immediately obvious from his behaviour that poor Eddie had previously beaten, starved, dehydrated and confined for long periods of time. On top of this Eddie was testosterone filled and displayed both fear and anxiety aggression and has severe trust issues with men. Note that I am using past tense!
Everything changed for Eddie the day he was castrated. He went in to the vets a frustrated boy who hated the world and came out later that day as a completely different dog. Many people have called him a "poster boy" for neutering due to the drastic behavioural change the castration caused. Upon a post operation check, the veterinarian described Eddie as "a lovely dog - he's just a bit nuts!"

Eddie has been in a foster home in Redditch since the castration and has blossomed beautifully into a much calmer, sweet and sociable boy thanks to a steady routine, a firm but affectionate hand and consistent discipline using positive reinforcement.

Eddie has learnt that food and water is no longer in scarce supply. He originally would guard his food bowl and drink huge amounts of water at a time but these issues have now been resolved. He does prefer to eat in his crate because it helps him feel more secure but he does not guard it and now drinks only when he needs to.

He is an active boy and will need a home where he gets good regular walks. His fosterer says he likes to have an occasional "Springer" moment where he has a mad half an hour running around but he is quite chilled out most of the time. 
Eddie loves playing, especially football with the other dogs in his home but he does like to play rough so other dogs in his forever home will need to be his size, larger or quite chunky. He gets on well with other dogs and would really love to live with at least one other dog. He has never shown any aggression to any other dog and will back off if a dog tells him off.

















Eddie is great with people and has not shown any signs of aggression towards people or children since his castration however we will only re home him with older children. Eddie is especially affectionate with females (his fosterer says he is a bit of a tart!) but does seem to respond better to a deeper voice and has improved drastically in his behaviour around men. Eddie would love a home where he gets interaction with both male and female adults.

This sweet boy has really come out of his shell since being in foster care and has consistently shown himself to be sociable and loveable. He will let you know if he really likes you by being a bit clingy and leaning on you! He likes to have a fuss from his foster mum then lie on her feet to keep them warm!

He really is a lovely lad who makes everyone smile with the great variety of expressions he can display using his ears!

Eddie is crate trained and can be left alone for up to four hours providing he is given a good walk first and kept in his crate with a nice chew or something interesting. 
He is house trained but has had problems with defecating in the house over night. This has improved with altering his feeding times.
























Eddie needs time, patience, understanding and lots of love! His ideal home will have experience with bull breeds and at least one other chunky dog in the home that likes to play. Ideally he will get interaction with male and female adults but he is also happy to live with older children. He needs to have an active home and one that is prepared to commit to him and care for him for the rest of his life.

Eddie has come along such an incredible way and we know that the right home for him is out there, can you offer him that home?

Eddie has been castrated, micro chipped and vaccinated. He is on foster in Redditch but we home across the UK.
If you're interested in adopting Eddie, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful Eddie is still waiting for that special forever home that's willing to give him a chance to show just how far he has come and what a wonderful boy he is. Eddie needs a stable, consistent home where he gets lots of time to play and have nice walks. Whoever offers Eddie a home will be forever repaid with fun, love and loyalty. Can you offer Eddie a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still waiting


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Our stunning Eddie is still waiting for a forever home! He is a brilliant boy who so deserves a chance.

Eddie needs a forever home with a female owner, to whom he will give complete loyalty. He is a lovely boy with a mild mannered temperament who loves people, and gets on with most dogs. He loves to sunbathe, although walking is still a chore in the day time - he insists on saying a personal hello to every single female we pass - such a tart  but a very loveable one!





























Beautiful?








Completely 

If you'd like to know more about Eddie or are interested in adopting Eddie, please do not hesitate to get in touch!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Aw he's lovely. 

I hope someone comes along soon to offer Eddie his forever loving home.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

*Eddie has been waiting for a home for OVER A YEAR... Please take the few seconds out of your day to share his story with your friends and ask them to do the same so our beautiful, affectionate and purely wonderful boy, might finally find his forever home 
Thank you.*


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Our handsome Eddie is still waiting for a forever home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Eddie is still waiting for a forever home


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

Unbelievable he is still waiting.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

bumpng eddie


----------

